
LeaderF: vim plugin to quickly locate files, buffers, mrus in large projects - cherrot
https://github.com/Yggdroot/LeaderF
======
cherrot
Extremely faster than ctrlp. And I think it's easier to use than fzf
([https://github.com/junegunn/fzf](https://github.com/junegunn/fzf)) for now
on Vim.

It is/can:

* Written in Python.

* Support for fuzzy and regex searching.

* Manage buffers and mrus.

* Open multiple files at once.

* Extensible.

